# Prawn Curry - simple recipe



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a very simple prawn curry recipe, maybe used with a sauce?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 5, 2012)

Thai green curry.

For the sauce

1" piece of fresh lemongrass, bashed
1 green bell pepper finely chopped
2 green chillies chopped and deseeded
2 cloves of garlic crushed.
2 chopped shallots
A handful of Thai Basil, chopped (plain basil will do fine too)
The juice of a lime
Half a tin of coconut milk

Heat a little oil in a frying pan and soften the onions and garlic then add everything else, except the lime juice and coconut milk. Stir well add the lime juice and coconut milk and simmer for 10-15 minutes. Remove the lemongass, add your prawns and cook for a further 2-3 minutes till they are pink. Add salt and pepper to taste and serve on a bed of rice.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 5, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> Thai green curry.
> 
> For the sauce
> 
> ...



This sounds lovely, thanks Alison!


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> Thai green curry.
> 
> For the sauce
> 
> ...



This sounds lush!! will try it when i get home and it has chillies!!


----------

